# low oil pressure light



## GA1986 (May 11, 2014)

CAN SOMEONE HELP ME PLEASE!! I have a 2005 Nissan frontier LE 4x4 with 120,000 miles, and recently when the engine is warm and at idle or when I slow down while driving the oil pressure gauge drops down and bottoms out and low oil pressure light comes on until I hit the gas to make RPM go up and light goes away and gauge go back to normal. well I took it to the dealership and Nissan told me it was a bad sensor which they replaces for additional 175 dollars on top of other stuff I was having done. well left dealer and pull up to first light I come to and truck still is doing the same exact thing. Well I call them back and they tell me its the oil pump if that didn't fix it and they quote me almost 5,000 is parts and labor and tell me its 21 hr job. well I cant afford that right now so I take it to a recommended auto shop with good reviews who says they will do it for 1200 and its only a 10 hr job. so I have the oil pump replaced and they also replaced the sensor again and I pay 1500 for all of that work and go to leave and truck is still doing the same exact thing. I read on Nissan forum all the time with this same year truck having this problem but has anyone actually found a fix?


----------



## GA1986 (May 11, 2014)

MY bad it was not the sensor its called a oil pressure switch and has been replaced twice now, I assume they replaced pump and truck still did same thing so they assumed it was the new switch gone bad so they replaced it again. when I picked it up they tell me its still fluctuating and may take a couple of days to work correctly but that's just BS.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Do you have any noise at startup? There was a guy on an Xterra site that had similar oil pressure issues. His fix turned out to be a broken timing chain guide, which he found a part of when he replaced his water pump. I'm still not sure of why this would affect oil pressure, unless it was on the primary chain and the oil-fed tensioner plunger was extended to the point of where the oil would push past the plunger? I may be reaching, there, but who knows? Anyway, he replaced the guides and chains and his oil pressure returned to normal!


----------

